# Antidepressant + weight gain



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, A little over a year ago I was on Lexapro for my IBS-D, and it did seem to help with my symptoms. The only problem was that I gained weight on it. It wasn't a ton, only about 10 pounds, but when you are 5'2" that can really show. I took myself off of it, not just because of the weight gain, but also because I contracted a case of c-diff (and my system is still messed up from it!). Anyway, I am thinking about trying another AD again because the Lexapro did really seem to help with the diarrhea, which is my worst symptom, or at least the symptom that bothers me the most. So I was wondering if anyone out there has used an AD with success for their IBS-D that hasn't caused a significant amount of weight gain? I know that most of them have that as a side effect, so I might be shooting in the dark here, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Any and all replies would be greatly appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi there - I'm not sure - I'm on an anti-depressant, 30mg Mitrazapene for chronic depression - I'm very well now but yes, lots of weight gain - I went from a slim size 12 to a very curvy size 14/16 and I don't like it - but I'm pragmatic - I'm well and happy now.From what I understand for you chaps who are using anti'd to manage the IBS symptoms (my IBS is very mild) - you are obviously on a much lower dose 10-15mg - would that be right - so whether the same gain would occur, I don't know.I suppose its all a question of weighing up the efficacy of the drug against unwanted side-effects and I'm afraid that would be your call. You'd need to discuss your concerns with a GP.Good luckSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Gutsygal (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there - I've been on Cymbalta for pain primarily for over a year. It has caused me no weight gain whatsoever. (In fact, I lost about 10 pounds after going on it but that may have been for other reasons.) My GP told me that Cymbalta does cause weight loss in some people. Cymbalta doesn't help everyone but it has helped me. So you might see if taking it is a possibility when you see your GP. Hope you find a med that helps you.Take care,Lora


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply about Cymbalta. Just another question: what dosage are you on? Thanks again!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

None of the low dose ones I have been on for IBS have ever tracked with any weight changes, either way.Even the ones with a reputation of making everyone that even thinks about them morbidly obese even if in the clinical trials most of the weight changes are usually in the 10-20 pound range.My allergy shots are an entirely different story. Build ups tend to make me so sluggish that I often gain weight.If you are concerned about weight gain with any drug monitory your diet (there are a lot of free on-line calorie trackers) and make sure that you aren't eating more because you have a bigger appetite. It doesn't take a whole lot if you eat more every day to gain a few pounds over the course of a year or so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Tell me about it Kath!!!I think, apart from the obvious comment that any of these medications are very ideosyncratic - its the initial few weeks that are the most "dangerous" in terms of weight gain - I know, once I started feeling better (and I'm on anti'd's for depression, not the lower dose for IBS "management") - I was eating like a HORSE. I think I put a stone on in a week in Greece. My husband was just so delighted to see me happy again, as were the rest of my family - nobody commented that, for breakfast I'd have SIX Croissants, 2 pots of yogurt and honey, 2 bowls of fruit salad and god alone what else. Once the weight goes on - its quite hard to shift - I've found that anyway.Frankly, I could eat ALL the time - obviously I don't and have managed to stay stable if overweight for about 2 1/2 years - its trying now to slim down that is nigh-on impossible - I really can honestly say I don't overeat now and its sickening - my stick thin sister Fay eats ALL the time.Its a combination of changed metabolism and voracious appetite - but it is very much a person to person thing I'd say.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi CaputskyI was on Lexapro (I'm off it for now for non-health related reason) and like you said, it did help with my IBS. And interestingly, I _lost _weight after taking it... I also heard about some other cases of weight loss while on lexapro... I guess what I'm trying to say is what side effect an antidepressant have on a specific individual may be different -- so, one may have to try to know for sure... And like Kathleen said, with antideps such as Lexapro, watching the diet/caleries is important -- I lost weight because, unlike many others, while I was on it my appetite wasn't as big as before I took the med (I guess it also helped me to stop dealing my emotional problems with eating more food). While I understand that many people tend to feel more hungry while on drugs such as Lexapro, this also says that if we watch our diet, we may be able to control the weight gain...


----------

